# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  pookeyBox v1.4.2.2 Released - Huawei Modem Unlock added !!

## mohamed73

*
COMPORT Selected.* 
---------------------
For modem Huawei Bolt E5372S : Modem must be in the condition _"download mode"_   *Unlock/Relock process : * 
a. Turn off modem, remove the battery, then plug in battery.  
b. Press and hold the power button and menu button.  
c. if the display shows "force download", release  menu button and press button again very quickly.  
d. until the display shows -arrow up/download mode- _"Do Not Power Off"._  *After that will be detected 3 COM port.* 
1- COM port Modem  
2- COM port Application  
3- COM port UI Interface. 
Select option 3, the COM port PC UI Interface.  
**skip check/check status, because the modem in conditions download mode 
start to unlock/relock...waiting  
Done.
-----------------------------  *Link Download :* 
* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Br,
SpookeyBox*

----------


## salut5tulas

gracias

----------


## abood66566

*تسجيل ومشاركات وفي الاخر الروابط لاتعمل  
على زق كلكم 
احذفو حسابي*

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abood66566
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تسجيل ومشاركات وفي الاخر الروابط لاتعمل      
على زق كلكم 
احذفو حسابي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

